# PRo Haunts in IL?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ANyone know of any pro haunts in IL that hire actors?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dream Reapers..?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/h2a.php

Good place to start


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> http://www.hauntedillinois.com/h2a.php
> 
> Good place to start


Yeap, good choice!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. I figured if I can pick up some extra cash acting in some haunts, it would help pay some bills...and utimately more props.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Wish I could do the same, but I got my own to run.

Eleventh hour hires actors. A couple years back, couple of my friends were in it (back when it was in Orland)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sickie I also seem to rember a pirate ship on the chicago water front when we were up there for a wedding a few years ago that I have never seen on a web site.


----------

